

Gevent 1.0a1 is available (libev/c-ares instead of libevent) - denik
http://groups.google.com/group/gevent/browse_thread/thread/e42d259984e5d846

======
rednaught
Any word on when Gevent will be compatible with Python 3?

------
mhd
Messing around with things like Erlang and node recently, I kinda lost trac
about the Python event libraries. Anyone here care to give a short update
about the current state of gevent vs. eventlet?

------
wildmXranat
So it drops the half-baked built-in http lib from libevent in process of
switching to libev. That's cool with me. What was the motivation for the
switch?

~~~
denik
I have written about the reasons here:
<http://blog.gevent.org/2011/04/28/libev-and-libevent/>

------
inportb
This also supports threading. w00t.

